# Posicion de objeto y control de posición



## deivy_nata (Jun 24, 2008)

hola quiero hacer un circuito emisor que lo lleve cualquier cosa encima, supongamos un gato. y otro circuito receptor que le indique a un pic donde se encuentra y este mueva un servomotor para indicar donde esta el gato, el emisor gracias por la ayuda


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 28, 2008)

Hola se discutio algo asi en el post radar casero, pero es muy dificil hacer algo tan liviano y chico como para un gato y que tenga un alcanse y presision relativamente grande. Entra en ese post que se hablo bastante. Saludos


----------

